# doe seeping milk out the sides of her udder!



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

HI! Okay, so my mom has a dairy goat doe that is VERY big preggo. This will be her first kid. We don't know exactly when she is due because of a lack of proper setup. (Very recent and rushed move made it impossible to keep my buck seperated from my does. I am working on it!) I do know she has been in milk at least a month, and the milk is seeping out the sides of her teats! AND, to make matters worse, she boke her leg right above the knee about 3 weeks ago. (took her to the vet, he said she will be alright if i keep her seperated from the other goats until it heals, which I am doing.) she is getting fed a chip of alfalfa hay one day and a scoop of grain the next, and has access to water at all times. 

So i guess the question is, why is she taking so long to birth this (these) kid(s), should I milk her to ease the pressure on her udder, and should I be concerned for the baby(s)??? I can feel them moving when I scratch her belly. 

I know, I know, I am not the best goat mommy in the world, but I am trying!!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

No help here other than moral support. I hope her leg heals up okay, when the babies are born that should take some weight off of it. 

From you post it sounds like you feed hay one day, then grain one day? I would think it would be better on her rumen if she gets hay provided every day and some grain as well, not every other. Granted I have never heard of a chip of hay? Is that like a flake? 

No help on the seeping udder though I will wait for more experienced members.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with the hay issue..she should have free access to hay all the time..doesnt have to be alfalfa
I'm sure sorry about her leg..hope for a quick recovery..im sure she is stressed..I would include B complex daily for her..as for her udder leak..I would not milk her .she will be fine however the location of the leak sounds like my Rosie..also a heavy milker...she leaks from a small hole off her teat...I suspect she had a third teat that her breeder snipped at birth...at any rate...just hold off on the milking...hopefully soon she will have her babies and that will take care of that  
And you are a good goat mommy: ) I can tell you deeply care about her


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with the hay daily plus a small amount of grain to supplement the hay...as far as her seeping milk, she could have had what was said...an extra teat or a teat spur that was snipped off when she was a baby, leaving an extra open orifice or even actual teat spurs that aren't very noticeable but do have functioning orifices and the pressure she puts on her udder is causing the seep.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh I hope she kids soon for you and her. Poor girls I but she is hurting pretty good. It sounds like her udder is full so hopefully it will be very soon.

 For the broken leg, i had a doe break her leg and it was a horrible break, as she limped around it could just dangle, and you could see where it was separated I took a pool noodle and made my own cast for it. She healed good as new. Is there a way you could do something like that?

 Keep her free access to hay and water and hopefully you will have beautiful babies very soon.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> Oh I hope she kids soon for you and her. Poor girls I but she is hurting pretty good. It sounds like her udder is full so hopefully it will be very soon.
> 
> For the broken leg, i had a doe break her leg and it was a horrible break, as she limped around it could just dangle, and you could see where it was separated I took a pool noodle and made my own cast for it. She healed good as new. Is there a way you could do something like that?
> 
> Keep her free access to hay and water and hopefully you will have beautiful babies very soon.


Pool Noodle?! Great idea!!! Who woulda thunk?:hammer:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have heard of does having such thin skin that they leaked milk out through the skin, hopefully this isn't the case with your doe because there isn't any fixing to that. Hopefully she kids very soon.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

well, I know it's not from a removed extra teat, because I raised her. I guess she is just thin skinned. :shrug: 

Okay, so keep hay available, and supplement it with grain, correct? that's what I was doing before, and then she got a little diarrhea, so maybe the pure alfalfa is just to much. Maybe I sould get her plain ol' grass hay? And yes, I guess a chip of hay is the same as a flake of hay. Lol. I think it depends on where you come from. here in the middle of ******* country in podunkville oklahoma, we call it a chip, lol. 

A pool noodle! genius! I had never thought about that! but I don't think it will help in this circumstance, because of the location of the break. The vet said that because of where it is it will probably heal up without a problem. I didn't think that I would ever be able to breed her again, but he said if it healed up like he thought it was going to, then that would be fine. ;

Thank ya'll so much!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Good advice thus far although i want to add one more thing. I go against the grain re the milking thing. My saanen doe is a very high prpducer and i have to milk her to avoid mastitis before she kids. Last year i milked her twice daily for a week or so beforeshe kidded. I froz the forst milk (colostrum) and fed it to the kids when they were born. My doe also seeps milk fromthe skin on her udder wjen she is really full, usually wjen she hits her peak around 8 wks post kidding.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

OK! thanks ya'll. still no baby though.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Unless u fear mastitis I wouldn't milk. It's gonna be colostrum which is vital to the babies. (I call it liquid gold) If you have to milk, make sure it gets frozen and fed back to the kids. Happy kidding!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

A lot of dairy breeders will milk their does before they kid, usually when they begin labor so the doe doesn't have to labor on a huge full udder. If she does have milk seeping out, there is a good chance that if the milk can come out, bacteria can get in so it might be a good idea to milk her to relieve the pressure and help keep her more "closed" so bacteria can't get in her udder.

Hopefully she kids soon.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, I agree about the colostrum big time. I am freezing it. And still no babies. I am fixing to go insane on her! lol. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

She had absolutely beautiful twin girls!!! I have now gotten 6 doelings from this buck, and not a single Buckling... And I have had him since he was a baby, so I know he was never used before I got him. I wonder if he can throw bucks? Be interesting if he could only throw girls, wouldn't it?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow that is great congrats on the doelings


----------

